

New Personal, Peer-to-Peer Web Application Platform - codemechanic
http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2009/02/05/tonido-platform-how-it-works/

======
cmars232
I really like this idea. I want something like this to really take off. I've
thought about decentralized services like this, but you've gone and done it!

Some ideas I've had in the past:

* Use the cloud against itself, as a cheap unreliable cache (which is all its really good for) full of encrypted secure user data.

* Make it as easy as possible to import contacts, email, and other data from GMail, Facebook, etc. Make it easy to invite contacts from these existing applications. You might even create apps for these services that enable secure Tonido integration.

* Provide blogging, microblogging, friends & contacts, etc. A p2p facebook. Use "the cloud" to handle spikes in traffic. How do to this securely? There's gotta be way.

* Leverage something like the Dining Cryptographer's protocol to provide completely uncontrollable darknets!

~~~
codemechanic
Thanks a lot. your suggestions are gems. We are thinking along those lines. We
need to connect with existing ecosystems to provide value to the users. Thats
critical.

What do you think about having your own personal web applications running in a
virtual instance?

~~~
cmars232
I think whether these web apps run on my desktop, or sync/migrate to a virtual
instance, should be completely transparent to me as a user. I assume a virtual
instance would be necessary to keep continuity when accessing through mobile
devices.

~~~
codemechanic
We do provide a dynamic dns for users. You can access your tonido instance by
typing <http://cmars232.tonidoid.com/>. So if you are running tonido in your
laptop or home server you can still access tonido apps from mobile devices.

Virtual instance can bring whole lot of other benefits like upload bandwidth
and stable internet connection etc..

------
cmars232
Is there an SDK available?

~~~
madhan
We are readying the SDK now for public release in a couple of months. But if
you are interested, we can work to get you a private build. Please let us
know.

------
codemechanic
Tonido offers personal web applications that run from your desktop without
relying on 3rd party servers.Our business strategy is to position Tonido as an
alternative to online services(cloud) and emphasize privacy, control of data
and online freedom etc. We believe in it too. Is it a right strategy to become
a purple cow and get traction among subset of internet users? If you think we
are wrong what are the alternative strategies that we can employ? Enlighten
us.

